# Courses



## Jose Marc (Mar 11, 2010)

What courses are still available for a foreigner seeking to obtain world class education from Australia?


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

A foreigner located overseas or a foreigner living in Australia? As for the one overseas - there are distance education offered by several universities - for example Charles Sturt University and University of New England.


----------

